# 1964 Convertible Pump Fluid Level Question



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

The top on my 64 is struggling a bit when raising. With the top in the down position how much fluid should be in the pump? I'm assuming I check it from the phillips head "plug" on the top? I realize I'll need to confirm whether brake or ATF fluid is in the system.

Any comments would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Allan


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Al T said:


> The top on my 64 is struggling a bit when raising. With the top in the down position how much fluid should be in the pump? I'm assuming I check it from the phillips head "plug" on the top? I realize I'll need to confirm whether brake or ATF fluid is in the system.
> 
> Any comments would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Allan,

I would try Automatic Transmission or Power Steering fluid, brake fluid may damage the trunk paint if it leaks. I've only replaced one top pump, while I had the pump removed I raised the pump as high as I could and slowly added the fluid while cycling the top up and down to remove the bubbles.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, the top is operational again........ both up and down. The toughest part of the process was figuring out which fluid (ATF or brake) was in the system. The one tip I can offer from this is a good way of determining the fluid type (it was pretty dirty so I couldn't determine what it was visually) is to pull a little bit out of the pump... I used a wooden BBQ skewer and put it in the palm of my hand. Put a drop of water into the fluid. If it stays separated, it's ATF, if it mixes in, it's brake fluid.

Allan


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

dont know if they changed between 64 and 70 but i just happen to be working on my 70 convert today. it has a sticker right on the pump. fill with type a atf.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

should always check the fluid type.


----------

